# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Presa Vega de Tera

## sergi1907

Hace 50 años que reventó esta presa zamorana. Esta es la crónica de la Vanguardia del 10 de enero de 1959
"A las doce y media de la noche de ayer, y a causa de las enormes lluvias caídas en estos últimos días se desbordó la presa de Vega de Tera, de la Empresa Moncabril. La impetuosa corriente que, al caer encauzado desde una altura de más de 35 metros, inundó el valle donde se halla el pueblo de Ribadelago, arrastró inmuebles, enseres, animales domésticos y a muchos de los habitantes de la localidad. Muchos vecinos al darse cuenta de lo que ocurría, salieron despavoridos de sus domicilios y treparon por los montes próximos. [...] Un celador electricista, de apellido Rey, subió al campanario de la iglesia parroquial y comenzó a repicar las campanas en petición de auxilio. Poco después las aguas llegaban a la iglesia, que quedó destruida en su casi totalidad, quedando únicamente en pie el campanario y dos paredones."
En total fueron más de 200 muertos de los 600 habitantes.
A día de hoy la presa está tal como quedó al reventar. Estas son algunas fotografías de la época que he encontrado en internet.

----------


## Xuquer

Buuuuf, se me erizan los pelos  :EEK!:    más que nada porque yo he vivido en mis propias carnes un pasaje similar. Si encuentro datos lo documentaré en un hilo, es la de Tous.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

Aún recuerdo aquellas imágenes como si fuera ayer, debió ser una experiencia terrible.
Esperemos que sea la última de este tipo que nos toque vivir. En España tenemos muchos pantanos construidos en la misma época en la que se hicieron edificios y campos de futbol que ahora se están viniendo abajo por la mala calidad de los materiales de construcción.

----------


## jorge

Sergi me encanta el post que has escrito, todos estos relatos y fatídicos sucesos me encantan leerlos, he buscado por la web y hay bastante información a cerca de este suceso, os paso algunos links

http://loslugaresolvidados.blogspot....a-de-tera.html

http://www.albergueria.es/anoscin.htm

http://ingenieriaenlared.lacoctelera...ctuales-cuando

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av4hWFtczcI

----------


## tescelma

*Vega de Tera. Breve crónica en imágenes de una tragedia (I)*

La presa Vega de Tera se inauguró en septiembre de 1956, antes de terminarse. Desde el mes de abril de 1956 se apreciaban alarmantes grietas que eran periódicamente inyectadas con hormigón.




La primera vez que se procedía su llenado, sobre las 0:10 horas del 9 de enero de 1.959, en una noche gélida de 18º C. bajo cero, la presa se rompe.

Ocho millones de metros cúbicos de agua descendió un desnivel de 630 metros por el cañón del Tera. La avenida torrencial violenta destruye el 75% de Ribadelago.




En un principio, las autoridades tratan de atribuir la tragedia a causas naturales; sin embargo, obstinadamente, la verdad se impuso. La mala calidad de los materiales, una ejecución deficiente con demasiadas prisas, así como la incompatibilidad de la pantalla de hormigón con los contrafuertes de mampostería; traerían consigo la tragedia.




Comunicado del puesto de la Guardia Civil al Gobierno Civil de Zamora, informando de la rotura de la presa y solicitando ayuda para el pueblo (Ribadelago).




Mapa de la zona. Cañón por el que desciende la avenida de agua. Zona donde se encontraba Ribadelago y el comienzo del lago de Sanabria.



Continuará ...

----------


## lenos

Buena crónica tescelma, espero que se haya aprendido de estas catástrofes. Hay ciertas cosas con las que no se puede escatimar.

Saludos.

----------


## tescelma

*Vega de Tera. Breve crónica en imágenes de una tragedia (II)*

Ocho millones de metros cúbicos arrasan todo o que encuentran a su paso  La riada desemboca en el lago de Sanabria laminando la avenida y evita las consecuencias en los pueblos aguas abajo.




En menos de 10 minutos la avalancha de agua, piedras, lodo y árboles llega al pueblo. Tres cuartas partes del pueblo desaparece y el resto resulta seriamente dañado.




Imagen de la iglesia antes y después de la tragedia




Algunos habitantes, alertados por el ruido, se ponen a salvo subidos a una espadaña y tocan las campanas para alertar al pueblo.




Desolación




*Continuará ...*

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente documento Tescelma :Smile:  :Smile: 

Las fotos hablan por si solas :Frown:  :Frown: 

Un saludo

----------


## jlois

Realmente es una de las tragedias más impactantes que han sucedido en las construcciones hidráulicas españolas. El ver esas imágenes de verdad golpéa a cualquier conciencia. En la historia reciente de la ingeniería creo que hay ejemplos que determinan un nuevo enfoque a la hora de aplicar nuevos diseños y sobretodo a la hora de elegir los materiales apropiados. Hay un documental en canal Historia que trata este tema, en concreto no solo el derrumbe de esta presa sino la tragedia posterior y lo hace de una forma totalmente distinta al NO-DO de la época, que no dejaba de ser más que una realidad manipulada e interesada.
Vega del Tera y Tous son nuestro Vajont particular y a mi me hacen mirar de reojo a una presa que está aquí al lado a menos de dos kms y recordar que existen muchos postulantes de la teoría  de que el hormigón armado tiene una caducidad de 99 años, claro que este tipo de teorías no son de laboratorio ni de estudio sobre campo pues la aparición de este material con este tipo de características es relativamente reciente y la ventana de esos 99 años aun no se ha comprobado en ninguna de las costrucciones para crear una verdadera tesis. En fin, las presas son impresionantes por muchas razones pero quizás la más importante sea la de crear algo artificial en un lugar donde el paso del tiempo ha diseñado su propia obra natural.
Fantástico reportaje, Sergi y Tescelma. Os lo habeis currado , si señor.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## tescelma

En principio no es que el hormigón tenga una caducidad de 99 años, si no que más bien ese es el tiempo de uso útil que se toma para cálculos de reposición y demás. En cuanto a su durabilidad, no hace mucho que se modificaron las normas sobre hormigones para aumentar su durabilidad, aumentando el contenido mínimo de cemento por m3 de hormigón, así como el aumento de la resistencia característica mínima para los hormigones armados.

Actualmente tenemos la presa de Ricobayo con una edad de 80 años, no creo que en 20 años la vayan a demoler.

En el caso de Vega de Tera, el problema fue que los ingenieros concibieron un nuevo tipo de presa (pantalla de hormigón con contrafuertes de mampostería) que ahorraba gran cantidad de cemento (escaso y racionado en aquella época). El problema de este tipo de presa es el comportamiento elástico tan diferente de ambos elementos. Mientras la pantalla de hormigón tiene una elasticidad más bien escasa con rotura frágil, los contrafuertes de mampostería admitían bastante más deformación de la que se les suponía. Así, mientras los contrafuertes se fueron deformando con el empuje del agua, llegó un momento que la pantalla de hormigón no admitía más deformación y rompió, dando lugar a la tragedia. Esto no se descubrió hasta después gracias al peritaje de Eduardo Torroja. Pero los ensayos que hizo esta gran ingeniero deberían haberse realizado con anterioridad a la puesta en uso de este sistema de construcción de presas.

Por la misma época se construyó otra presa en la misma zona, Puente Porto (http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...0361#post10361) y con el mismo sistema, pero con una capacidad que triplicaba a la de Vega de Tera, de ahí el gran miedo que se tenía en la zona después de la tragedia. Ya que de reventar esta presa, volvería a afectar al mismo poblado, esta vez por el río Segundera. Aunque en aquella época obligaron a ala hidroeléctrica a rebajar su capacidad y a cubrir con escollera el trasdós del muro de la presa.

----------


## jlois

Tienes razón y voy a tener que esmerarme en mis comentarios pues estoy ante alguien que los rebate con buenos argumentos, je je je. Ya he comentado que existen defensores de esa acotación temporal en la duración del cemento respetando sus características estructurales, en esa cuestión no me llegaría un simple comentario para discutirlo, solo citaré que la normativa actual por la que se rige España es la del 1 de diciembre del 2008 ( EHE-08 ) y en ella la composición del cemento miniminiza la cantidad de alúmina , principal causante de la porosidad en el fraguado. Esto se conoce ahora y de esto hay estudios para dar y tomar pero entre 1950 y 1970 el cemento portland que básicamente se utilizaba en las presas, sobretodo en las que yo controlo algo je je je, era el CAC-R con patente inglesa de 1928 que constructoras como DRAGADOS, FERROVIAL, ENTRECANALES usaron casi por imperativo legal.

Existe un tratado sobre durabilidad del cemento donde se cita lo siguiente:
Diseño de la estructura – Debido a que la
vulnerabilidad del hormigón frente a los ciclos de
congelamiento es fuertemente afectada por el grado de
saturación del hormigón, durante el diseño inicial de la
estructura se deberían tomar precauciones para
minimizar el ingreso de agua.
La geometría de la estructura debería promover un
buen drenaje. La parte superior de los muros y todas las
superficies exteriores deberían ser inclinadas. Se
deberían evitar las regiones bajas que pudieran provocar
la formación de charcos. Los drenajes no deberían
descargar sobre las caras de hormigón expuestas. El
drenaje del terreno más alto no debería fluir sobre la
parte superior ni sobre las caras de los muros de
hormigón (Miesenhelder 1960).
Aunque esta no fuese una regla muy tenida en cuenta si lo fué el estudio que ingenieros del renombre de Paul Klieger elaboraron y sobre los que versan las actuales variantes de la composición del cemento y sobretodo la consolidación y conservación de aquellas obras que pudieran tener algun tipo de riesgo de colapso estructural.
Hoy en día los recursos utilizados son el impermeabilizado mediante mantéo como bien explicas en tu enlace de Puente Porto y sobretodo el proyectado en juntas:

Colocar hormigón proyectado – El hormigón
proyectado ("shotcrete") bien aplicado tiene una excelente adherencia con los hormigones nuevos o
viejos, y muchas veces es el método más satisfactorio y
económico para las reparaciones de poca profundidad.
Se adapta particularmente bien para las superficies
verticales o superficies inferiores de elementos
horizontales, ya que puede soportarse a sí mismo sin
necesidad de utilizar encofrados y sin deformarse ni
desmoronarse. En general las reparaciones con
hormigón proyectado funcionan satisfactoriamente
cuando se siguen los procedimientos recomendados en
ACI 506R.

Como ya digo esta materia está en continua fase de estudio y las obras que nos pueden dar una especie de examen de campo no son ciertamente las que pueden dar un límite concreto sino más bien un recurso para seguir observando a pié de obra el comportamiento de los materiales. Lo que está claro es que la elasticidad y la resistencia del hormigón están directamente relacionadas con los cambios repentinos de la temperatura ambiente y que su nivel de dilatación ante la cristalización es actualmente uno de los puntos más determinantes a la hora de realizar una composición óptima en la creación de un cemento, siempre adecuado a cada lugar en concreto.

En cuanto a la presa en cuestión, esta tragedia marcó un antes y un despues en la construcción de los embalses franquistas y se definieron cuestiones tan fundamentales como la creación de equipos de seguimiento , lo que ahora serían las empresas de control y calidad y el dar una mayor importancia a la formación de capataces y oficialía adecuada a cada etapa de la obra, cuestiones a las que antes ni siquiera se hacían mención...en resumen, de todos los errores se puede aprender una lección, el problema está en que a veces nos cuesta entenderla.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

El enlace siguiente os lleva al NO-DO de la época que limó demasiadas asperezas pero que en absoluto silenció a la realidad.
http://www.laprovincia.es/secciones/...dia-Ribadelago

----------


## tescelma

Vaya!. No pretendía establecer un debate técnico sobre el cemento y la durabilidad del hormigón, mis conocimientos del tema no dan para eso. Simplemente decía que la edad se tomaba como dato de cálculo. Ya que su durabilidad real aún esta por comprobar, y máxime teniendo en cuenta que los cementos actuales no tienen nada que ver con los empleados en los 50. También que dependerá del ambiente donde se ubiquen (acidez, cloruros, sulfatos, ciclos de congelación descongelación, etc...). Supongo que también influirá la solicitación a la que esta sometida la estructura: no será lo mismo una presa de gravedad que una de bóveda.

En el caso de Puente Porto se ha procedido a la impermeabilización debido al clima tan duro que hay en la sierra Sanabresa así como a que el agua es muy pura y ataca al cemento.

----------


## tescelma

*Vega de Tera. Breve crónica en imágenes de una tragedia (III)*


Sin palabras




Algunos habitantes se han salvado








El Regimiento Toledo del cuartel militar de Zamora instala un puente sobre barcazas.




*Continurá ...*

----------


## jlois

Increible recopilación de imágenes de una verdadera tragedia. La fuerza del agua es a veces tomada muy a la ligera . Hoy mismo han caido hasta 270 litros por metro cuadrado sobre Tenerife y las escenas que muestran los noticiarios son impresionantes. Lo que no acabo de entender es que a veces se construya en lugares con nombres tan significativos como "Torrentera de..., Barranco de..., Cauce de...", es verdad que estas trombas son puntuales y las estadísticas no consiguen ponernos sobre alerta. 
Este suceso que tan excelentemente estás relatando graficamente, ya sabrás que ha tenido varias justificaciones a la rotura de la presa. La cuestión ya no es tanto la de buscar responsabilidades y cabezas de turco sino aprender de ello y a pesar de que la parafernalia franquista quiso hecharle tierra , las investigaciones posteriores obligaron a cambiar puntos tan básicos como las especializaciones en las diversas fases de una obra.
No hace mucho, estuve haciendo senderismo en los lagos de Sanabria y pasé muy cerca de este lugar y sigue pareciendo dramático.
Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## sergi1907

Repito: excelente documento Tescelma.

La dureza de alguna de las imágenes creo que nos debe hacer recapacitar a todos, que a veces nos creemos superiores a todo. La Naturaleza a veces tiene mucha más fuerza de la que nos podemos imaginar y si a eso le sumamos la negligencia del hombre las consecuencias pueden ser terribles. Como dice Jlois las impresionantes imágenes de las lluvias de las Islas Canarias nos deberían hacer recapacitar un poco antes de construir con determinados materiales o en ciertas zonas.

Un saludo

----------


## tescelma

Correcto, esta tragedia, además de establecer la incompatibilidad de los muros de hormigón con los contrafuertes de mampostería, puso en entredicho el sistema de Dirección de obra y el control de calidad, simplemente no existieron y no había obreros especializados en las cuadrillas. 

En cuanto a lo de construir en zonas no aptas para ello, no se si te refieres a la ubicación del pueblo de Ribadelago. Si que estaba cerca del río, pero en una zona elevada sobre afloraciones graníticas que le conferían una buena protección de las crecida del río, pero no de una rotura súbita de una presa con 8 Hm3 y bajando por un barranco con una tremenda pendiente.

Como norma general el construir en zonas inundables, aunque parezca mentira, cada vez se da más. No hay manera, como el que compra el terreno, edifica y vende, no va a vivir allí, le importa un pepino. Y las administraciones competentes, acaban cediendo por intereses y presiones; a veces, incluso de las propias gentes que van a vivir allí. Luego cuando pasa algo, son los primeros en poner el grito en el cielo

Conozco un caso (no voy a poner dónde) que un particular solicitó licencia para construir un pequeño centro de turismo rural. Estaba en zona inundable y el ayuntamiento le denegó la licencia. El promotor recurrió y después cinco años litigando en los tribunales, le han dado la razón y el Ayto. debe darle licencia. Veremos a ver que pasa la próxima vez que ese paraje se inunde y tenga clientes en el establecimiento, cosa que pasa cada 10 años, más o menos.

En la zona de Levante me quedé asustado de lo que vi, se construye en cualquier parte. Una rambla que estaba perfectamente definida por el campo como una zona en la pasa gran cantidad de agua cuando llueve, al irse acercando a una zona residencial, primero se convertía en camino, luego en una calle y luego en una zona totalmente edificada. Luego pasa lo que pasa

----------


## tescelma

*Vega de Tera. Breve crónica en imágenes de una tragedia (IV)*


Lo trágico de estas fotos no es lo se ve, si no lo que no se ve: las casas han desaparecido y con ellas sus habitantes.






Solo se salvó la zona alta del pueblo, al agua llegó a unos 9 metros de altura durante 15 minutos




La carretera de acceso desapareció




El 19 de enero (diez días después de la tragedia), zapadores procedentes de Salamanca y Toledo, instalan un puente Bailey para el paso de maquinaria pesada destinada a labores de limpieza y retirada de escombros.



*Continuará ...*

----------


## jlois

Totalmente de acuerdo, Telesma, no me refería al de Ribadelago, sino a todos aquellos lugares que como tu bien dices despues de saber que existe riesgo de inundación o de crecida siguen construyendo o simplemente creen que con hacer un canal un poco más alto conseguirán enfocar unas aguas que ...bueno. Existen ejemplos para dar y tomar, a veces se da la justificación de que las personas con más necesidades económicas no pueden permitirse el lujo de construir en lugares más seguros, a veces se justifican cuestiones injustificables. Os acordais de la tragedia del camping de Biescas???

En internet se relata esa tragedia de esta forma:

Suponiendo erróneamente que esta Restauración Hidrológico-Forestal y el pequeño encauzamiento escalonado existente en el cono de deyección garantizaban la seguridad, se autorizó la construcción del camping en el cono de deyección del torrente.

Sin embargo, ese fatídico día se produjo una gran tormenta en la cabecera del barranco, con precipitaciones que los técnicos sitúan en casi 100 mm en sólo 10 minutos.

Las mayores intensidades de lluvia se registraron en la cabecera del Barranco de Betés (afluente del Torrente de Arás), un pequeño arroyo que discurría entre praderías y bosques. El gran caudal de la avenida excavó un nuevo cauce de tremendas dimensiones.

Según se publicó en algunos medios, la tragedia fue agravada o causada por el embalsamiento producido por la acumulación de troncos y ramas en el puente de la carretera de Yosa de Sobremonte sobre el Torrente de Arás. Esta información es errónea, ya que:

1- El puente se sitúa en el Torrente de Arás aguas arriba de la desembocadura del Barranco de Betés, que fue el que aportó los mayores caudales.

2- La ridícula capacidad de embalsamiento del puente es despreciable frente a los caudales que circularon y las proporciones de la riada.

3- El efecto del embalsamiento pudo suponer, en todo caso, un retardo de la onda de avenida, y por tanto una contribución a su laminación. Si bien, como se ha señalado, por su ubicación y escasas proporciones los efectos fueron prácticamente despreciables frente a la riada que se produjo.


Las proporciones de la riada en el cono de deyección fueron dramáticas. Un importante volumen de agua que bajó por el barranco cargado de troncos y rocas, para arrasar el camping sin respetar el pequeño canal que la mano del hombre le había preparado al agua. La riada se calcula en unos 500 metros cúbicos por segundo de agua cargada con 13.000 toneladas de roca y madera. Esta avenida corresponde a un periodo de retorno superior a 500 años.

Es de destacar que gracias a las re poblaciones forestales existentes, no se produjo erosión en las laderas, por lo que se redujo el aporte de caudales sólidos. El aumento de los fenómenos de intercepción e infiltración frente a los de escorrentía superficial que supuso la existencia de la masa forestal, supuso así mismo una reducción de los cuadáles líquidos.

Los diques existentes en los cauces fueron literalmente barridos por la riada. Sin embargo, contribuyeron a la laminar parcialmente la onda de avenida. Gracias a los trabajos de Restauración Hidrológico-Forestal existentes en aquel momento, la riada y sus consecuencias fueron considerablemente menores.


Este es un mero ejemplo de lo que os decía de residir en lugares de riesgo.
Y en cuanto a las imágenes que Telesma está aportando, voy a tener este hilo como de visita casi obligada porque es de muy alto interés. Excelente trabajo.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## tescelma

*Vega de Tera. Breve crónica en imágenes de una tragedia (V)*


144 personas fallecieron. Entre los días 9 y 22 de enero, aparecieron 28 cadáveres  






Tareas de limpieza y desescombro






*Continuará ...*

----------


## tescelma

*Vega de Tera. Breve crónica en imágenes de una tragedia (VI)*


Buzos se encargaron de la búsqueda en lago de Sanabria de los 116 desaparecidos.








El agua del lago se encontraba cercana a los 0º C, lo que helaba a los buzos que tenían que calentarse con calderos de agua caliente al salir a la superficie. En las crónicas oficiales no se dice, pero para aguantar el agua fría del lago, cuando se sumergían se orinaban dentro del traje para calentarse.
Después de no encontrar a ninguno de los 116 desaparecidos, las autoridades cerraron la operación de recuperación de cadáveres con la concluyente frase: tan sagrado es el agua como la tierra para enterrar a los muertos, dándose por enterrados y prohibiendo la pesca en el lago.




La Audiencia Provincial de Zamora procesó a 10 responsables de Moncabril, solo cuatro fueron sentenciados a un año de prisión menor por imprudencia temeraria.
La sentencia fue recurrida y finalmente fueron indultados.

Responsables de Moncabril subiendo por el plano inclinado hacia la presa Vega de Tera. El acceso en vehículos a dicha presa es muy difícil, incluso hoy en día, hasta en verano; por lo que en invierno es casi imposible.



"Plano inclinado" en la actualidad



*Continuará ...*

----------


## jlois

Este es el enlace del NO-DO que cuenta la tragedia de Ribadelago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA0tXnpVWHk

Y este es un artículo de alguien que vivió muy de cerca las labores de búsqueda de cuerpos en el lago.



Y del archivo de la guardia civil el autor recopila lo siguiente: 

J. A. GARCÍA. Ribadelago, Tras la catástrofe de la rotura de la presa de Vega de Tera, ocurrida el 9 de enero de 1959, con el pueblo de Ribadelago convertido en un escenario indescriptible, con una atmósfera social cargada de dolor por la dimensión de la tragedia, con la impresión general de que todo lo sucedido fue debido a una imprudencia manifiesta de Hidroeléctrica Moncabril, con la sensación de que la rotura del dique parecía algo anunciado a la vista de las irrefrenables filtraciones de agua y con la imperiosa exigencia de responsabilidades, no sólo se movilizó el poder judicial y la solidaridad humana, también el Servicio de Información de la Guardia Civil (SIGC) adquirió especial protagonismo tomando nota de todo lo dicho, comentado y salido por las bocas de unos y de otros.
El día 13 de enero de 1959 llegó a Pías el comisario jefe de la Sección Local de la División de Investigación Social de Orense, acompañado de dos agentes, con la secreta misión de investigar los aspectos laborales y los decires del personal. 
No obstante, ya funcionaba un diligente Servicio de Información de la Guardia Civil (recogidos en el expediente sobre Ribadelago integrado en el Archivo Histórico Provincial) que proporcionaba informes diarios a sus superiores sobre «la opinión pública». «Desde el primer momento -informa- el ambiente en general es hostil a los técnicos de la empresa Hidroeléctrica Moncabril, a los que se culpa de negligencia y de falta de vigilancia durante la construcción de la presa de Vega de Tera».
El contenido de las pesquisas del Servicio de Información de la Guardia Civil, al cabo, sorprenderán a ingenieros y mandatarios de Moncabril por cuanto que, mientras duró la construcción y todo marchó bien, existió por ambas partes una relación franca y repleta de buenas convivencias. 
El primer informe del Servicio de Información de la Guardia Civil, sobre el que rápidamente se plantó la estampa de «secreto», no pudo ser más contundente sobre lo que salía de la opinión pública.

«Son muchos y muy diversos los comentarios que circulan en toda la zona de Sanabria (los cuales ya han trascendido a la provincia) sobre las causas que han motivado la tragedia de Ribadelago, al romperse la presa de Vega de Tera».
Según precisa dicho Servicio, los más resonantes son «los defectos de construcción, toda vez que estas obras, por las inclemencias del tiempo (estación invernal) los trabajos se efectuaron en tres campañas y, por falta de dirección técnica no existía el trabazón necesario entre los materiales empleados de una campaña a otra, como parece lo prueba el producirse la rotura, la presencia de una superficie completamente lisa en la cual era difícil el ligazón de los materiales empleados en las distintas campañas con los consiguientes fallos en la misma» .
También se opina sobre el empleo de materiales en malas condiciones. «Se comenta insistentemente que el cemento lo tenían almacenado en camiones en un lugar completamente húmedo, y que han sido muchos camiones de cemento los empleados en la misma, cuando éstos, por causas de humedad, estaban completamente inservibles». Añada la nota informativa que «todos coinciden que la presa se hacía a destajo sin escrúpulos de ninguna clase por parte del personal dirigente de las mismas, la poca capacidad del personal subalterno, muchos de ellos incompetentes para el cargo que desempeñaban, a los que se ha tachado de inmoralidad, ya que vivían en un nivel de vida muy superior a los sueldos que disfrutaban».
Al respecto de la vigilancia, anotan que «los guardas encargados de la custodia han manifestado no haberse enterado de la rotura de la presa, hasta las siete horas de la mañana, lo cual no es admisible, toda vez que el primer ruido ensordecedor que se escuchó en el pueblo de Ribadelago fue el producido por la rotura, lo que prueba que los guardas no se encontraban en dicha presa, ya que de haber estado prestando la vigilancia encomendada se habrían dado cuenta en el momento de ocurrir ésta».
La mayor insistencia de los comentarios, según el Servicio de Información, «tienen que ver con los defectos de construcción y empleo de materiales en malas condiciones». Los informantes señalan que «la reacción de la comarca ha sido de gran indignación contra los altos cargos de la empresa a los que se achaca la culpabilidad del siniestro por no haber realizado las obras con personal eficiente».
También indican en el parte informativo que «se comenta con agrado la magnífica reacción que en toda España se ha producido para acudir en ayuda del pueblo siniestrado».
Los informantes añaden que «la presencia de autoridades desde los primeros momentos mitigó grandemente el dolor de las personas afectadas, principalmente la del ministro de Obras Públicas y el reconocimiento efectuado por éste a Vega de Tera (con los innumerables obstáculos que tuvieron que vencer para llegar a la misma) ha sido un sedante en la zona de Sanabria, ya que se comentó que el gran interés del Ministerio por ver dicha presa traerá consigo una revisión a fondo de la obra y se podrán en claro las causas que motivaron la rotura».
La subida del ministro, Jorge Vigón, fue recordada por el ingeniero de Moncabril, Joaquín González, (un amante de Sanabria) porque al llegar arriba debieron desprenderse todos de las humedecidas ropas y quedarse en calzoncillos a la espera de que secaran las prendas al calor de la fogata encendida en el lugar.
El Servicio de Información recoge, asimismo, que al haberse producido la rotura de Vega de Tera, «empiezan los comentarios y temores por la que existe en Puente-Porto, ya que lleva seis años de vida, es de análogas características que la siniestrada y los habitantes de aquella zona temen que cualquier día pueda efectuarse una nueva rotura».
También se subraya que «gracias al Lago de Sanabria, que actuó como moderador, se ha evitado una catástrofe sin precedentes en los pueblos de Galende, Mercado del Puente y Puebla de Sanabria».
El informe sirve para evidenciar el penoso sistema de información reinante en la época entre las propias comandancias, pues se indica que «la emisora de esta Unidad, destacada en las obras de San Sebastián, desde los primeros momentos trató de ponerlo en conocimiento de esta jefatura, no lográndolo por hallarse cerrada al tráfico o no recibirlo la de esta capital, consiguiendo después de algún tiempo establecer contacto con una de Valladolid, que lo puso en conocimiento de esta Jefatura».
Una nueva información, del 14 de enero, insiste en «la mala construcción», y repara en la presa de Puente Porto que, «se dice está en peores condiciones y temen que las aguas puedan efectuar su rotura siendo, en este caso, la catástrofe mucho mayor a la ocurrida, pues todo el público comenta que la que se rompió estaba en mejores condiciones». Va más allá y señala que «el vecindario no quiere vivir en la localidad de Ribadelago por miedo a las consecuencias que puedan derivarse nuevamente». También señalan que «el público dice que debe castigarse severamente a los culpables, creyéndose que sean estos los ingeniero y personal técnico de la construcción». La opinión pública insiste en los malos materiales empleados en Vega de Tera y en que «no querían más que avanzar y terminar pronto», así como en una vida «de lujo».
El SIGC amplió sus informaciones el día 16 de enero con una nueva nota en la cual añadía que los comentarios señalaban que «desde que dio comienzo la construcción de la presa se trató de buscar el firme del terreno sobre el cual había de descansar ésta, pero como este trabajo representaba un retraso enorme y se pretendía terminar la obra lo antes posible, no se buscó el firme en toda su longitud, y precisamente donde sufrió la rotura se encuentra a escasa profundidad». Incluso se dice que «por no haber empleado el cemento necesario aparecieron fugas de agua subterránea capaces de admitir millares de sacos de cemento».
Asimismo la Dirección General de Seguridad del Cuerpo General de Policía de Frontera, de Puebla de Sanabria, remite información «sobre el ambiente general" de la opinión pública de Ribadelago. «Al hostil general a los técnicos de la empresa Moncabril», entra en algunos detalles más personales y así hace referencia a «un tal Sousa, que de una posición modesta alcanzó en poco tiempo una posición económica ventajosa, que pronto se manifestó con la adquisición de un coche y gastos diarios en cerveza en cantidades notables». Se apunta en la nota informativa que «la negligencia y la falta de vigilancia reseñadas, unidas al sistema de destajos que se emplearon durante la construcción de la presa siniestrada, sólo dio lugar a cobrar elevadas primas por parte de todos, lo que parece ser también redundó en perjuicio de la sólida construcción de la presa». Va más allá y afirma que «tal vez, pro tales circunstancias, entre los propios de la empresa existía el temor de que algún día pudiera producirse su rotura, temor que era principalmente sentido por los que vivían en el poblado, construido junto a la central de Ribadelago, por el peligro que corrían dado su emplazamiento, si la rotura llegaba algún día a producirse». También alude al temor a la rotura de la presa de Vega de Conde, «pues en ella no fue empleado el hormigón sino la tierra apisonada entre dos fuertes muros».
Hace referencia a filtraciones «por las que salían chorros de agua apreciables a simple vista, de un diámetro aproximado de diez centímetros». Asimismo se recoge en este documento, firmado por el comisario jefe, Manuel Varela, que «la noche que ocurrió la catástrofe, parece ser tenía que entrar de servicio para el bombeo de aguas un tal Ceferino, el cual se fingió enfermo con el fin de eludir el servicio, que se dice por temor a la rotura, dadas las filtraciones de que se había hablado». En su lugar subió Jesús Fernández, que acaba de casarse y perdió, en la catástrofe, a la mujer a un hijo.

Malestares y temores de la población
Construcción y vigilancia
Las versiones de la población, tras la rotura, no cesaban de indicar «a defectos de construcción, al uso de materiales en malas condiciones y a la escasas vigilancia» como tres de las razones que condujeron a la rotura de la presa de Vega de Tera. Además, culpaban sin ambages a los dirigentes y técnicos de la Hidroeléctrica Moncabril.
Miedo a otras roturas
Los informes de la Guardia Civil recogen una y otra vez el temor de la población superviviente a nuevas roturas, ya sea de la presa de Puente Porto, como de la presa Vega de Conde, cuyas hechuras no les conceden demasiadas garantías. Tampoco al Estado, que rápidamente ordenó intervenir en Puente Porto.
Críticas a las cantidades
La Guardia Civil puso de manifiesto el malestar sobre el primer reparto de donativos en metálico efectuado en marzo de 1959. «Una pequeña minoría considera escasa la cantidad percibida en proporción a los daños sufridos, censurando las cantidades entregadas a otros vecinos, que son de mayor cuantía».

Búsqueda y seísmo 
El Servicio de Información de la Guardia Civil prosigue su labor y el 21 de febrero hacen saber a sus superiores que «los vecinos que perdieron sus familiares comentan que las autoridades competentes no proceden a ordenar la búsqueda y rescate de los 116 cadáveres que se supone se hallan en el fondo del Lago». 
Dichos vecinos comentan, además, «que al no aparecer los cadáveres, éstos serían dados por desaparecidos y, en este caso, perderían la indemnización que pudiera corresponderles». E informa que «20 ó 25 vecinos» se han pedido al abogado Santiago Moreno que les defienda.
La Comisaría de Policía de Puebla informa que el 19 de enero circula por la comarca que se había producido un seísmo «unas doce horas antes de la catástrofe». Para algunos, el objetivo «es desviar la atención de la Justicia». Incluso lo consideran promovido por Moncabril. El Instituto Geográfico informa de la zona «es de las de menor sismicidad de la península».

----------


## tescelma

*Vega de Tera. Breve crónica en imágenes de una tragedia (VII)*

Damnificados en la cola del Auxilio Social. La leche en polvo y el queso Americanos






Los afectados fueron obligados  a aceptar unas indemnizaciones por fallecidos de 25.000 pesetas por niño (150 ), 80.000 pesetas por mujer (480 ) y 95.000 pesetas por varón (570 ); que en muchos casos nunca se llegaron a pagar.




Se proyectó un nuevo pueblo tipo Andaluz (proyecto sacado del Plan Badajoz) en la umbría y de tipología atípica para la zona. No respondía a las necesidades de unas gentes dedicadas a la agricultura y ganadería. Sin embrago tuvieron que pagar las viviendas, no llegándoles con las indemnizaciones cobradas por fallecidos y daños materiales.

Monolito en recuerdo de desaparecidos




50 aniversario de la tragedia: inauguración de un monumento conmemorativo que representa a las madres arropando bajo su manto a sus hijos, imagen habitual en los días posteriores a la tragedia.



*Continuará ...*

----------


## Antonio Callejas

¡Cuanta miseria y sufrimiento en la España de la postguerra encima incrementada al infinito con esa tragedia! 
A veces cuando nos quejamos por insignificancias deberíamos echar la vista atrás y comprobar lo que sufrieron nuestros padres y abuelos. 
Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## jlois

> ¡Cuanta miseria y sufrimiento en la España de la postguerra encima incrementada al infinito con esa tragedia! 
> A veces cuando nos quejamos por insignificancias deberíamos echar la vista atrás y comprobar lo que sufrieron nuestros padres y abuelos. 
> Un saludo
> Antonio


Ciertamente la miseria y la necesidad son valores que hoy en día ( por suerte ) no se ven tan fácilmente en nuestro día a día. La juventud actual creo que no es consciente de lo que tuvieron que pasar nuestros padres y nuestros abuelos. A veces me pregunto si es mejor negar el pasado o tenerlo presente, personalmente creo que tenemos una deuda impagable con nuestros ancestros y hasta creo que las empresas que gestionan los embalses españoles en su mayoría no son conscientes de lo que significa la herencia de esas obras.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## tescelma

> ¡Cuanta miseria y sufrimiento en la España de la postguerra encima incrementada al infinito con esa tragedia! 
> A veces cuando nos quejamos por insignificancias deberíamos echar la vista atrás y comprobar lo que sufrieron nuestros padres y abuelos. 
> Un saludo
> Antonio


No hace falta volver al pasado para ver esta miseria y modo de vida. Date una vuelta por poblaciones de la zona de Sanabria y Aliste (Zamora) y comprobarás que no ha pasado el tiempo. Todavía muchas gentes tinen la subsistencia como forma de vida.

----------


## tescelma

*Vega de Tera. Breve crónica en imágenes de una tragedia (VIII)*

Estado actual de la presa de Vega de Tera











*Continuará ...*

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.Hola Tescelma.
Me ha causado mucha impresión ver el estado actual de las ruinas de la presa e imaginarme la avalancha de agua salir por el hueco de la presa, miedo dá sólo el pensarlo.
Por otra parte, viendo la sección de las ruinas es para echarse a llorar, vaya porquería de construcción, no es de extrañar lo que ocurrió, pero es que en aquello años de rapiña, estraperlo y miseria es de suponer que era lo que predominaba.

Magnífico el dossier que nos estás aportando Tescelma, muchas gracias.
Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## tescelma

*Vega de Tera. Breve crónica en imágenes de una tragedia (IX)*

Detalles del estado actual de la presa. Hay que tener en cuenta que la rotura llegó prácticamente hasta los cimientos, ese pequeño azud de hormigón que se ve, trasdosado de escollera, es posterior a la rotura. Lo hizo el Estado, no se muy bien el motivo.

En estas fotos se ve perfectamente lo que jlois aporta sobre lo que escribió un buzo que participó en el rescate y que posteriormente, convertido en escritor, escribió sobre los informes de la investigación de la Guardia Civil: _Los defectos de construcción, toda vez que estas obras, por las inclemencias del tiempo (estación invernal) los trabajos se efectuaron en tres campañas y, por falta de dirección técnica no existía el trabazón necesario entre los materiales empleados de una campaña a otra, como parece lo prueba el producirse la rotura, la presencia de una superficie completamente lisa en la cual era difícil el ligazón de los materiales empleados en las distintas campañas con los consiguientes fallos en la misma» ._




Detalle de zona de rotura del muro. Se aprecia claramente la superficie lisa, no había unión entre los tramos.






Compuerta del aliviadero.




Sigue el informe de la investigación de la Guardia Civil: _Al respecto de la vigilancia, anotan que «los guardas encargados de la custodia han manifestado no haberse enterado de la rotura de la presa, hasta las siete horas de la mañana, lo cual no es admisible, toda vez que el primer ruido ensordecedor que se escuchó en el pueblo de Ribadelago fue el producido por la rotura, lo que prueba que los guardas no se encontraban en dicha presa, ya que de haber estado prestando la vigilancia encomendada se habrían dado cuenta en el momento de ocurrir ésta»._

----------


## sergi1907

Hola Tescelma.

En estas ultimas fotografías se aprecia que la construcción fue una auténtica chapuza :Frown: 

Un saludo

----------


## tescelma

*Vega de Tera. Breve crónica en imágenes de una tragedia (y X)*

En un principio algunos habitantes de Ribadelago se trasladaron al pueblo nuevo denominado Ribadelago de Franco (cuando estuvieron las casas construidas) y otros muchos emigraron. Actualmente se está volviendo al pueblo viejo denominado Ribadelago Viejo. El otro se le denomina ahora Ribadelago Nuevo. 

Imagen actual de Ribadelago Viejo. Se aprecia, de frente, la bajada del río tera, y por la derecha la incorporación del río Segundera (donde, en cabecera, se encuentra el embalse Puente Porto, hermano gemelo de la de Vega de Tera).




Estado actual de la antigua iglesia.





Enlace al documental que Televisión Española emitió con motivo del 50 aniversario de la tragedia:
Se cumplen 50 años de la tragedia 'franquista' que inundó el pueblo zamorano de Ribadelago.

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20090109...o/217927.shtml


Documento de Radio Nacional de España (audio) elaborado por Evaristo Lobato, este documental recoge el testimonio de los supervivientes y analiza el revés que supuso para los planes hidrológicos del Franquismo y el impacto que tuvo para la zona, habida cuenta de que se levantó un pueblo nuevo ajeno a la tipología y al medio de vida de la comarca de Sanabria (28/02/09).

Ribadelago: La tragedia olvidada de los pantanos de Franco (Documentos RNE)

http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/audios/...e/427630.shtml


Vídeos de roturas de presas:

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...CCE6CAA5010E25


*FIN. Al final no ha sido tan breve como pretendía.*

----------


## Moncabril

Buenas noches,

En primer lugar presentarme porque me estreno hoy en el foro, muchas gracias por la información que has expuesto, toda mi familia materna es de la zona de Sanabria, sin ir más lejos mi abuelo trabajó en la construcción de la presa de Vega de Tera (como media Sanabria) y por lo que contaba era una auténtica chapuza, no hacían más que escatimar en cemento en la construcción de los muros de mampostería, contaba a mi abuela que esa presa algún día iba a reventar... y así pasó.

Las condiciones de la gente que trabajó allí fueron penosas, subían cada día por el plano inclinado y desde el pico del fraile les tocaba andar unos cuantos kilómetros hasta llegar a la presa, sobre todo en invierno el camino es muy duro.

Hace algunos años fui a visitar la presa y la verdad es que impresiona, si alguna vez vais a Sanabria y tenéis posibilidad de subir no lo dudéis. Cuando fui todavía estaba la estación con la que bombeaban el agua de la presa al canal Moncalvo y es curioso de ver.

Saludos

----------


## jlois

Bienvenido , Moncabril, si lees los mensajes del foro te encontrarás con un interesante reportaje del amigo Tescelma que no tiene desperdicio. Y lo de visitar la zona, yo aún me acuerdo de no hace mucho tiempo en el que pasé por allí y ...mete respeto imaginarse la escena de la riada. Seguramente las historias de tu abuelo tienen mucho que aportar a lo que ya sabemos. Sería interesante que desarrollaras ese tema. 
Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola Moncabril, bienvenido al foro de embalses.net.
Aquí encontrarás mucha gente que comparte afición por el agua, los embalses, los rios y la naturaleza, aderezado todo ello con la educaciòn y la cortesia.
Eres bien recibido.
Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## tescelma

Bienvenido al foro moncabril.

Desde luego tu nombre esta en consonancia con el tema aqui tratado. Para el que no se acuerde, Moncabril es el nombre de la central hidroeléctrica de aprovechamiento de totas las aguas del sistema Tera, es decir, de todas las recogidas en la sierra Sanabresa ( a excepción de las que pertenecen a la cuenca Norte).

Pues la construcción de la presa de Vega de Tera, al igual que las que hay por la zona, como Vega de Conde, Puente Porto, etc.., se realizó en unas condiciones muy duras. No hay que olvidar que estan a una altitud superior a 1.600 metros y en una zona de montaña que casi podríamos decir de alta montaña. El clima es extremo y los accesos penosos, incluso hoy en día.

----------


## Moncabril

Efectivamente, como dice tescelma, moncabril es elnombre de la central eléctrica y también del poblado anejo a la central, para quien no lo sepa, el nombre esla síntesis de dos picos montañosos de la sierra que están en las inmediaciones de los dos canales que confluyen en el pico del fraile, donde se unifican y se mandan por una tubería forzada a la central, dichos picos son el moncalvo y cabril, de ahi el nombre.

Es una pena no poder contar mán historias de la contrucción (de momento),porque mis abuelos ya fallecieron,pero todavía tengo dos tíos abuelos que viven y también trabajaron allí, la próxima vez que vaya a sanabria si les veo les preguntaré a ver si me dan mas información.

Saludos

----------


## tescelma

Pues sería interesante no perder las vivencias de esas gentes que tan duramente trabajaron y no olvidar su legado. Y que mejor manera de perpetuarlo que en el foro de embalses.net que a buen seguro sabremos aprecairlo y valorarlo en su justa medida.

----------


## jlois

Que razón tienes Tescelma, hoy en día es muy importante recopilar esas vivencias y hacer de ellas un documento presente que nos sirva a los demás a crecer en humildad, que es un valor que ultimamente se tiende a perder.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## TURBINEITOR

Bienvenido a los nuevos foreros, y que gratificante es que ademas traigan historias que contar ( me refiero a lo que le cuenten sus abuelos)................ esperamos impaciente la crónica Moncabril.

Una pregunta para Tescelma.(como no es personal te la hago por aqui para que también la gente se pueda enterar)

Tengo pendiente ir a la Famosa Presa Rota. Como veo por tu magnífico reportage tanto fotografico como de texto, veo que has estado allí, y me gustaria saber si has ido en coche (por donde) si también lo has echo andando (Tiempo aprox.). Un poco de información no me vendria mal.

Hace tiempo encontré una pág. en internet que ahora que me doy cuenta ahora os la dejo para que podais verlo, cuenta que en coche se puede hacer, pero yo he hablado con lugareños y me dicen que aunque tenga un todo-camino que no se me ocurra.................. TU ME DIRAS

De todas formas despues de ver como esta la Sierra de nieve habrá que esperar un poco al buen tiempo y dejarlo para cuando los días sean un poco mas largos.

Un saludo y muchas gracias de antemano.

Turbineitor

----------


## TURBINEITOR

Y el enlace............................. se me olvido.

http://loslugaresolvidados.blogspot....a-de-tera.html

espero aportar mi granito de arena.......................

saludos

Turbineitor

----------


## jlois

Turbineitor, te mando un enlace de unos colegas que relataron un treking que quizás te de una idea de la zona y de los tiempos en el recorrido. Yo me acuerdo de mi subida a Trevinca y comenzamos a media mañana y a las siete de la tarde estábamos en Ribadelago. Existen dos pistas forestales que llevan al pie de Vega de Conde, una estaba bastante bien, la otra era un "poco rara" je je je, por supuesto fue la que utilizamos con un terrano aunque no lo repitiría otra vez . Supongo que a tí solo te interesa la presa de Vega de Tera, si es así creo que podrías programarte una ruta de senderismo de media montaña muy apetecible. Si tambien deseas contemplar uno de los miradores naturales más fantásticos del macizo occidental es mejor que te agencies un mapa topográfico 1:25000 de la zona para no tener el problema que tuvieron mis colegas en su regreso.
No sé si te he ayudado en algo, ah, por cierto, el macizo de Trevinca está cubierto de nieve y no es prudente adentrarse en esta epoca por esos lares.

http://www.komandokroketa.org/Trevinca/Trevinca.html

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## tescelma

Pues respondiendo a Turbineitor te puedo decir que yo fui en coche (4x4), no estan los cuerpos para hacer ciertas cosas.
Si quieres ir andando, primero léete el reportaje que ha dejado Jlouis, porque es muy ilustrativo. Estas cosas suceden más menudo de lo que se piensa, menos mal que iban preparados, vamos que no eran novatos en el tema. Cada poco tienen que acudir equipos de rescate a socorrer senderistas perdidos o accidentados. Es muy fácil perderse, incluso los que conocen bien la zona han llegado a perderse al llegar la noche. Si esto te pasa en verano, pues una aventura más, pero como te pase en invierno la cosa se complica y mucho. Las temperaturas nocturnas en la zona son frías hasta en verano, pero ahora están por debajo de los 10ºC bajo cero.
Por la zona encontraras refugios, pero están en Vega de Tera y Vega de Conde.
En esta época no te lo recomiendo ni en coche, ni aunque tengas un Hummer. Con hielo y nieve es casi imposible y si te pierdes no tendrás ni idea de donde estas. Y jamás se te ocurra bajar siguiendo en Tera en esta época, accidente seguro.
Cuando vayas te aconsejo llevar: Comida, bebida, teléfono móvil con batería cargada, linternas, brújula, GPS, mapas topográficos de la zona, ropa de abrigo, el coche con el depósito a rebosar de combustible (esto último por experiencia propia, casi me quedo en la sierra), etc,  y un buen pronóstico meteorológico de la zona.

Para ir andando tienes tres opciones (yo escogería la primera):

1.- Ir en coche hasta el aparcamiento de la Laguna de Peces, y desde allí andando a Vega de Tera. Lleva planos que puedes conseguir en Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Castilla y León o en alguna oficina de turismo.

2.- Ir en coche hasta Moncanril. Desde allí subir por el plano inclinado (me duelen las piernas solo de pensarlo) hasta el camino que te llevará a Vega de Tera.

3.- Subir por el valle del Tera. Esta opción creo que no es muy indicada. En verano y con poco agua a lo mejor se puede subir, pero creo que hay tramos complicados.

Yo, particularmente iría en coche. Se puede ir sin problemas (en verano y con buen tiempo), siempre y cuando dispongas de un 4x4, a no ser que tengas poco aprecio al coche. Puedes hacerlo por dos sitios, aunque luego se unen en un solo camino.

Desde Porto siguiendo el camino marcado en verde en al plano. Es el más largo, es el yo utilicé para subir porque desconocía el otro.



(las flechas azules representan el acceso desde la ruta explicada a continuación)

El más recomendable para coche. Desde el túnel de Padornelo. Tienes que ir por la N525, no por la A52, nada más pasar el túnel de Padornelo en dirección Orense, encontraras a la derecha unas construcciones (es el centro de control de túneles de Padornelo y la Canda) y luego un camino que sale a la izquierda (flecha roja) sigue el camino.



Una vez cogido el camino de la flecha roja, sigue el marcado en la siguiente imagen en azul. Cuando yo fui solo había un camino, pero ahora con los eólicos hay varios, pero creo que no haya problemas, al final deben llegar todos a un único comino que sube por la montaña hasta enlazar con el camino que viene de Porto.



Si lo consigues nos tendrás que dejar en el foro un buen reportaje del asunto, narrativo y gráfico. Buena suerte.

Ya de puestos, también podías incluir los embalses de Garandones, Playa y Cárdena  :Big Grin:

----------


## Moncabril

Añadiendo a lo que dice tescelma:

La opcion menos dura es ir en coche hasta la laguna de los peces, aparcas el coche y subir hasta el collado Ventosa, de ahi bajas hasta el embalse de Vega de Conde. Una vez en Vega de Conde, cojes la pista forestal dirección Vega de Tera. El recorrido son unas 3 horas aproximadamente. Existe un refugio en vega de Conde que no está en muy mal estado donde tienen hasta literas.

Si aún te quedan ganas me bajaría yendo paralelo al tera hasta la "Cueva de San Martín" que no es ninguna cueva sino una poza a la que cae el rio por una pequeña cascada, yo cuando fui era verano y me bañe (el agua fresca de c****** pero se agradece despúes de horas de caminata pasando calor). Si bajas Ahí cerraría el recorrido circular subiendo por un sendero hasta el pico gencianal, y de ahí tirar dirección laguna de los peces pasando entre medias por unas cuantas lomas (nada más pasar el gencianal hay que abandonar el sendero, si lo sigues llegas al pueblo de San Martín de Castañeda).

La opción de subir remontando el cañón del tera es para mi la más recomendable pior ser la más bonita, además con lo que ha llovido este año debe de llevar agua en abundancia, en un principio la ruta acaba en la cueva de San Martín, llegados ahí subes un poco más y llegas a la presa.
Si no quieres volver por el mismo sitio subes al gencianal y sigues el sendera hasta San Martín, y de ahí bajas otra vez a Ribadelago por "La senda de los Monjes", que es una senda que utilizaban los monjes del monasterio de San martín para bajar al lago, está muy chula.

Y por último tienes la opción de subir por el cañón del Cárdena hasta el embalse del Cárdena ( un poco dura la subida), y de ahí seguir la pista hasta vega de tera. A la altura de la presa de garandones al volver puedes bajar por el sendero que baja en zig-zag junto al plano inclinado (bajar por el plano inclinado además de duro es peligroso). Antes de iniciar la bajada puedes ver la chimenea de equilibrio del sistema hidroeléctrico (una mole de hormigón donde se unifican el Canal Moncalvo y la Galería Cabril, los 2 ramales del sistema, y baja el agua por una tubería forzada hasta la central.

Voy a intentar colgaros fotos para que lo veais.

Saludos

----------


## Moncabril

Vista panorámica del lago desde el Cañon del Cárdena

Embalse del Cárdena


Chimenea de equilibrio
[IMG][/IMG]


Plano inclinado

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jlois

Moncabril, has explicado bastante bien la ruta del cañón del Cardena, un poco exigente pero genial para un buen treking de media montaña. 
Estoy de acuerdo con Tescelma en cuanto a que si no se tiene cierta experiencia en orientación y sobretodo en soltura sobre nieve y hielo mejor dejar esa aprosimación para una época más benigna. En el MTN (mapa topográfico nacional de España) figura como la cuadrícula 229-III en la escala 1:25000, la zona de Peña Trevinca , Vega de Tera y Vega de Conde así como la laguna de los Peces...es la cartografía que normalmente usamos cuando pateamos por esa parte. Recomendaría usar esa escala aunque la más cómoda pueda parecer la 1:50000...todo depende de si uno es más de andar o de que lo lleven rodando je je je. El 267-I que corresponde al Lago de Sanabria sería tambien prudente conseguirlo para tener la indicación correcta en cuanto a las curvas de nivel que en caso de emergencia suelen decir mucho sin echar un pie delante del otro. 
Y yo creo que con la información de Tescelma y con la del foraneo Moncabril cualquiera que desée descubrir un par de dosmiles bastante asequibles puede intentar hacerlo , eso sí, en verano sería lo razonable.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

Más informacion en la web del club de montaña Peña Trevinca.

http://www.trevinca.es/

----------


## Moncabril

Yo cuando subo a la sierra me voy con mi mapa del servicio geográfico del ejército escala 1.50000 (del año de mari castaña) que para defenderte puede valer.

La verdad es que antes de llegar al embalse de Cárdena lo pasamos un poco mal (nos paramos 2 o 3 veces a descansar porque no podíamos más) pero mereció la pena, eso si la bajada desde el pico del fraile un rompetobillos, jejeje

Son rutas que no son aconsejables para hacer en invierno a no ser que vayas muy preparado (nosotros al llegar al Cárdena en pleno agosto a las 4 de la tarde tuvimos que ponernos jersey)

----------


## Raiden

Pues a las opciones anteriormente comentadas (todas interesantes) añado otra muy recomendable:

Saliendo desde _Ribadelago_ subir el _Cañón del Tera_ hasta la _Cueva de San Martín_, de ahí tomar el "sendero" hasta _Presa Rota_, y para evitar volver por el mismo sitio realizar la vuelta por la _Pista Forestal_ que sale de presa rota hasta el _Pico del Fraile_, y de ahí bajar por el _Plano Inclinado_ para llegar al punto de salida, _Ribadelago_. Requiere una forma física media, pero merece la pena.

Para tescelma, fotos de Garandones y Cárdena:

Garandones:




Cárdena:




.


Fotos de la central de presa rota (Vega de Tera):

Aliviadero...tiene alguna que otra pitera  :Big Grin: 



Entrada:



Algo así como la zona de los transformadores:



Tubería forzada...¿alguien puede explicar si aquí iban los grupos?




.


Y para terminar, una foto de Vega de Conde:

----------


## Moncabril

Es posible que eso sean los restos de la estación de bombeo que había para subir el agua de la presa al canal Moncalvo (La cota del canal en ese punto es superior a la presa)

----------


## tescelma

Aqui dejo unos enlaces del Instituto Geográfico Nacional de mapas topográficos de la zona a escala 1:50.000. Algunos son muy antiguos, pero bueno de algo servirán. Te los puedes descargar en formato pdf a tamaño real (A1). He marcado en negrita los más interesantes para la excursión. Menos mal que el que representa la ruta desde Laguna de Peces a la Presa Rota es el más actual (nº 229 del año 2003).

nº 228 (año 1941): "Viana del Bollo": http://www.ign.es/imgmtn50/A1/502281941nnn.pdf

*nº 229 (año 2003): "La Baña": http://www.ign.es/imgmtn50/A1/502292003cns.pdf*

*nº 267 (año 1936): "Puebla de Sanabria" : http://www.ign.es/imgmtn50/A1/502671936nnn.pdf*

nº 266 (año 1942): "La gudiña": http://www.ign.es/imgmtn50/A1/502661942nnn.pdf

----------


## tescelma

Gracias a Raiden y Moncabril por las fotos. Pero yo las pedía para el foro, para colocarlas el sus lugares corrrespondientes e ir rellenado los huecos que quedan en la cuenca del Duero. Yo tengo los datos (aunque no todos) pero carecía de fotos. Ya los iré poninedo, cuando tenga tiempo ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Moncabril

Ok, yo las he puesto porque no he visto ningún subforo de Cárdena, supongo que lo tendrá que crear el administrador, ¿o lo podemos crear nosotros?

----------


## tescelma

> Ok, yo las he puesto porque no he visto ningún subforo de Cárdena, supongo que lo tendrá que crear el administrador, ¿o lo podemos crear nosotros?


Ya hace tiempo que se lo hice saber al administrador, pero no he vuleto a saber nada.

----------


## tescelma

Debido a lo que he leido en alguno de los hilos de este foro sobre propiedad de imágenes y entendiendo que debe ser así, paso a decir que todas las imágenes antiguas de la tragedia de la "presa rota" de Vega de Tera estan sacadas de fuentes del Archivo Histórico Provincial de Zamora y de la Subdelegación del Gobierno de Zamora.

Las imágenes satélite estan sacadas del sig-pac.

Algunas de las imágenes actuales de la presa rota y de Ribadelago están sacadas de internet, sin conocer su autor.

Si es menester, y así lo deciden los moderadores, editaré los post citando las fuentes de las imágenes.

UN SALUDO

----------


## ben-amar

Magnifico reportaje. Se queda uno alucinando. Mas de uno deberia ver estas imagenes, a buen seguro que muchos de los que escatiman tanto en las construcciones se lo pensaria 2 veces antes de mirar tanto su bolsillo. Incluyendo los politicos. Y muchos son los que deberia ser obligados a visitar los restos in situ de este deseastre y tragedia.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## tescelma

Por si alguien esta interesado

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias, Tescelma; a buen seguro que los que deberian ir, ni se asomaran

----------


## jlois

Aquí os dejo alguna de las imágenes que capturé de esta presa que parece ser ya sólo la huella de una tragedia...impone el silencio del lugar.







Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

La verdad es que sí, da una impresión verlas... Y muchas gracias por enseñárnoslas casi casi al día.

----------


## perdiguera

Muy buenes fotos, recordatorias de la tragedia.

----------


## tescelma

Aprovechando la mejoría del tiempo y una visita a Vega de Conde, inusual por las fechas en las que estamos que se haya podido llegar, hice unas fotos desde el coche de estos restos de embalse que ha comenzado a congelarse, para hibernar y pasar el largo invierno en estos parajes.

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que has repetido las fotos y el mensaje.
Son muy bonitas de todas formas.

----------


## tescelma

> Creo que has repetido las fotos y el mensaje.


Gracias por el aviso, creo que ya lo arreglé, a mi por lo menos ya no me sale repetido.

----------


## RZR

> Moncabril, has explicado bastante bien la ruta del cañón del Cardena, un poco exigente pero genial para un buen treking de media montaña.


Pues esa fue la ruta que me hice con un par de colegas esta Semana Santa. En principio llevábamos dos rutas preparadas: Laguna peces-P. Trevinca y Laguna peces-Vega de Tera; pero debido al mal tiempo y al exceso de niebla en la zona de Laguna de los Peces, decidimos improvisar una única ruta pero que estuviese bien señalizada: Central Moncabril-Vega de Tera, subiendo por el cañón del Cárdena y luego tirando por la pista.

La subida por el cañón la liquidamos en 1h 10min, más luego otras 2h y pico hasta la presa. Allí paramos 20min para tomar algunas fotos y comer algo, pero debido al mal tiempo (lluvia abundante y nubes bajas/niebla con algo de viento) decidimos volver lo antes posible para no enfriarnos. En total ida y vuelta, sin contar el descanso, fueron 7h 31min. Destacar que en días lluviosos por el cañón del Cárdena bajan dos rios: uno el Cárdena y el otro el camino por el que discurre la ruta  :Big Grin: 




> Son rutas que no son aconsejables para hacer en invierno a no ser que vayas muy preparado


Tienes razón, a no ser que sepas lo que estás haciendo mejor no hacerlas en invierno o en periodos lluviosos. Para verano y temporadas no lluviosas son rutas de dificultad media y con buena señalización.

Por supuesto, algunas fotos para ilustrar el tema:

El final del cañón del Tera, visto desde Ribadelago Viejo el día anterior.


La presa de Vega de Tera a nuestra llegada al refugio, sumida en la bruma.


Y despejó un poco para permitirnos sacar alguna foto decente.


El Tera bajaba algo crecido, por lo que se observa.






Y de nuevo volvían las nubes y la lluvia.


Nos quedamos con las ganas de bajar a la parte de abajo, pero con semejante meteorología no se podía hacer mucho más.

----------


## sergi1907

Excelentes imágenes RZR.

Una imagen fantasmagórica ver la presa rota entre la niebla.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Excelentes las fotos de una ruta que al llegar allí debe dar una sensación algo parecido a lo que dice Sergi... No sé... ves esas imágenes y te causa una sensación muy extraña!! Son tantas cosas... Un suceso lamentable e inolvidable... :Frown:

----------


## tescelma

Aquí os dejo una noticia referente a esta presa y con motivo de su aniversario:




> *«Había filtraciones por todos los sitios»*
> 
> Jesús Fernández Otero lleva consigo la aureola de ser el único hombre que todavía vive que vio funcionar el aliviadero de la funesta presa de Vega de Tera. Fue el encargado de abrir la compuerta sólo unas cuatro horas antes del derrumbe del muro, y no pudo menos que quedar admirado del espectáculo que ofrecía el virulento escape de agua a través de un canalizo terminado en alza para disipar la fuerza del caudal evacuado antes de caer sobre el río Tera. El comportero, casado tres días antes del desastre, perdió en la tragedia a su mujer, al hijo de tres meses y la casa. Jesús Fernández cumplió ayer 75 años, que celebró con su esposa Berta Carnero Pérez, con quien se casó dos años después del descalabro, y con sus hijos.
> 
> *J. A. GARCÍA*
> 
> Jesús Fernández Otero, residente en Ilanes, no olvida los últimos momentos pasados allá en la sierra, junto a la recién construida presa de Vega de Tera, ni la primera y única vez que el aliviadero funcionó parcialmente como canal de desagüe.
> 
> «Hacía un arco de unos diez metros, de una altura del diablo, y la impresión era muy bonita», expresa el ribalagués Fernández Otero, que el pasado domingo, como todos los años desde 1959, acudió a la misa oficiada en recuerdo de los 144 muertos que dejó en el pueblo la inundación provocada por la rotura de la presa hidroeléctrica más enjuiciada de España.
> ...

----------


## jlois

Todo lo que rodea a Vega de Tera , y la tragedia de Ribadelago , es digno de ser recordado y de tenerlo muy presente.

----------


## tescelma

Viedemontaje con las fotos antiguas de Vega de Tera:

----------


## jlois

Extraordinario documento, amigo Tescelma. Nos transporta a otra época de dureza y sufrimiento. Gracias por la aportación.

----------


## titobcn

LVG19590111-005.pdf
Articulo de la vanguardia dedicado al desastre de ribadelago.

----------


## tescelma

Hoy, 9 de enero de 2014, se cumple 54 años de la tragedia. Sin que se hayan cumplido las promesas que los políticos proclamaron en la celebración del 50 aniversario.

----------

Jonasino (10-ene-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sin que se hayan cumplido las promesas que los políticos proclamaron en la celebración del 50 aniversario.


Las palabras se las lleva el viento, y las de los políticos, aún más.

----------


## perdiguera

> Hoy, 9 de enero de 2014, se cumple 54 años de la tragedia. Sin que se hayan cumplido las promesas que los políticos proclamaron en la celebración del 50 aniversario.


¿4 años sólo? Es poco tiempo para que los políticos resuelvan la cuestión; si fuesen siglos en lugar de años a lo mejor comenzarían a plantearsela.

----------


## tescelma

> Hoy, 9 de enero de 2014, se cumple 54 años de la tragedia. Sin que se hayan cumplido las promesas que los políticos proclamaron en la celebración del 50 aniversario.


Ya no sé ni de matemáticas básicas, se han cumplido 55 años, no 54.

----------


## manuelc

Mi humilde visita a la Presa de Vega de Tera en 2014.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wUOYEwbdg8

----------

HUESITO (08-nov-2014),jlois (22-ene-2015),JMTrigos (08-nov-2014),sergi1907 (08-nov-2014),suer (07-nov-2014),tescelma (11-nov-2014),Varanya (24-nov-2014)

----------

